# Frame prices at Man Lake went up significantly



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I am wondering about the Frame price hike at Man Lake. 
I saw the price go up from $0.68 for one frame when you get 100 or more
frames to $1.20 per frame. 
Fortunately, I ordered my frames before the price hike. 
I am a little surprised about the amount of this price hike.

I really like Man Lake's quick response. I got my oder with in 5 days. 
I was positively surprised to see my shipment so early after 
I have placed my order. I will still buy at Man Lake but no frames
because they a little expensive, now.

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Rustyhawk (May 1, 2010)

I just called Mann Lake to see if this was true or not and I was told that the price has not gone up it is still $67.50 for 100 unassembled select deep frames.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

On the website the deep frames are the same price .68 for 100+ but the mediums are 1.20 for 100+.


----------



## Rustyhawk (May 1, 2010)

I just called both the Woodland, CA branch and the Hackensack, MN office and they both told me the price is 67.50 for 100 deep OR medium frames and the website is wrong. They told me they changed some stuff on the website and must have accidentally changed the price for the frames.


----------



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, this is good news. I apologize, I should have called them first.
I hope they correct the web site soon because this can keep people away.

As I said before, I actually like their quick service. 

Thanks
Stefan


----------



## Rustyhawk (May 1, 2010)

I agree, their quick service is awesome, if I order right now, they will ship it today and I will have it tomorrow.


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

yea i too love mann lake. ive ordered tons of stuff and never had a problum except a bee suit i got had about a 2 inch rip in one seam. i called them and they told me to keep it and fix it and they still sent me a new one out that day. you cant beat that!!!


----------



## bamindy (Apr 14, 2009)

I ordered some more hive bodies and nucs yesterday and will have them tomorrow! Gotta take advantage of that free shipping while it lasts.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

stoffel64 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am wondering about the Frame price hike at Man Lake.
> I saw the price go up from $0.68 for one frame when you get 100 or more
> ...


I was checking price for assembled frames with plastic foundation that price has increased about 60 cents. But i think that is because they are useing a new type of foundation. Bushy Mountian prices have not gone up yet but they charge shipping which is no biggy for me they opened the new store in Pa and it is only about an hour away. Will get my frames there will save about $200 even with going to get them.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

You folks have to be aware that they have a dual pricing structure. One price a "free shipping" price and another primarily for larger orders in which they quote your order with a freight rate included. Really wish they wouldn't refer to it as "free" shipping but instead as a flat price with shipping included. I can only guess that it must simplify their smaller orders. Recently placed a large order and laughed out loud at their first "free shipping" price quote.


----------



## gstephan1981 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, Mann Lake has 2 pricing structures. If you are in a relative close proximity to Minnesota or California, and you have a large order, it can be cheaper for you to pay the "pickup" price, as opposed to the "free shipping" price. However, if you are in Florida, and place a large order, it will be calculated both ways, and 99.5 % of the time, it works out better to take the "free shipping" price, as opposed the the pickup price, then adding shipping. This is how it was explained to me, anyway.


----------

